# Black Panther Bottle



## Jody Hawk (Mar 11, 2011)

What came in this, black panther in heat scent?  Found this old liquor bottle this morning while out turkey scouting. Thought it was pretty neat, still has the cork in it. It has A.C. Meukow printed on it.


----------



## HermanMerman (Mar 11, 2011)

I think that is an old cognac brand...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 11, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I think that is an old cognac brand...



That's right, I searched it on the net when I got home.


----------



## Buck111 (Mar 11, 2011)

Isn't that what Ron Burgundy used?


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice find.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## QTurn (Mar 12, 2011)

chris arrington said:


> Isn't that what Ron Burgundy used?



60% of the time it works every time.....


----------



## the r.o.c. (Mar 13, 2011)

hey jody, the bottle with the black cat is the best and most expensive in that brand.  cognac, co started in 1862


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 13, 2011)

Neat find!


----------



## ATLGA (Mar 16, 2011)

It has real bits of Panther so you know its good!


----------

